# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Numroni 5 personat me te rrezikshem per shqiptaret ne te gjitha trojat shqiptare??

## Lulzim7

Ja lista e disave: Une filloj me gazetarin 

*Halil Matoshi* (aresyen e dini besoj te gjithe)

*Migjen Kelmendi* eshte nje nder personat qe mundohet me cdo kush qe shqiptaret ne Kosove te kene gjuhe tjeter ne raport ndaj gjuhes letrare.

*Edi Rama* (edhe per kto e dini aresyen)

*Menduh Thaqi*  - politikani me i rrezikshem per gjithshqiptaret

*Ismail Kadare* - mundohet me u perzi ne cdo sfere te jetes se shqiptarve,sociale,fetare e politike,asgje te dobishme pervec se percarese


E di qe ka me shume , po te tjeret let shprehin mendimin e tyre.... met mira

----------


## master2006

Sa i perket Migjen Kelmendit, nuk pajtohem me konstatimin tend se ai po paraqitka rrezik per shqiptaret. Nuk mund ta etiketosh ashtu vetem pse ai kerkon qe te flasim ate gjuhe me te cilen u lindem dhe ate gjuhe te cilen e flasim ne shtepi, e assesi te flasim gjuhen (dialektin) qe e flet vetem 1/4 e shqiptareve. Kjo eshte teme ne vete.

Sa i perket 4 personave te tjere mund te them se ke te drejte.

----------


## Lulzim7

> Sa i perket Migjen Kelmendit, nuk pajtohem me konstatimin tend se ai po paraqitka rrezik per shqiptaret. Nuk mund ta etiketosh ashtu vetem pse ai kerkon qe te flasim ate gjuhe me te cilen u lindem dhe ate gjuhe te cilen e flasim ne shtepi, e assesi te flasim gjuhen (dialektin) qe e flet vetem 1/4 e shqiptareve. Kjo eshte teme ne vete.
> 
> Sa i perket 4 personave te tjere mund te them se ke te drejte.



Po nese do bashkohej "ideja e Migjenit me gazetarit", atehere do arrihej qellimi.....

----------


## master2006

> Po nese do bashkohej "ideja e Migjenit me gazetarit", atehere do arrihej qellimi.....


Pse do te duhej te bashkohej ideja e Migjenit me ate te gazetarit ?

----------


## The Clown

> Ja lista e disave: Une filloj me gazetarin 
> 
> *Halil Matoshi* (aresyen e dini besoj te gjithe)
> 
> *Migjen Kelmendi* eshte nje nder personat qe mundohet me cdo kush qe shqiptaret ne Kosove te kene gjuhe tjeter ne raport ndaj gjuhes letrare.
> 
> *Edi Rama* (edhe per kto e dini aresyen)
> 
> *Menduh Thaqi*  - politikani me i rrezikshem per gjithshqiptaret
> ...



Qfare thue ti more shoki,

Asnjeri seshte i rrezikshem,ke ti shume me te rrezikshem te cilet i njeh populli.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Ja lista e disave: Une filloj me gazetarin 
> 
> *Halil Matoshi* (aresyen e dini besoj te gjithe)
> 
> *Migjen Kelmendi* eshte nje nder personat qe mundohet me cdo kush qe shqiptaret ne Kosove te kene gjuhe tjeter ne raport ndaj gjuhes letrare.
> 
> *Edi Rama* (edhe per kto e dini aresyen)
> 
> *Menduh Thaqi*  - politikani me i rrezikshem per gjithshqiptaret
> ...


Arsyeja e hapjes se kesaj teme dhe renditja e Halil Matoshit ne vendin e pare te nje liste idiote ku perzihen patriotet me tradhtare te vertete, eshte tentim hakmarrjeje e PDKucav te Hashim Tadiqit ndaj Halil Matoshit, sepse ky Halil Matoshi ne nje emision te TV-ve kosovare ka thene haptas para popullit Shqiptar perafersisht keto fjale:

*Kosova kurre nuk ka pasur armik me te rrezikshem se Hashim Thaqi.*

Qe Hashim Tadiqi eshte nje tradhtar klasik e kan kuptuar te gjith. 
Ndersa perkrahsit e tije disa jan tradhtar si ai, disa jan budalle total dhe disa jan tipa qe hiq nuk iu han palla qe Hashimi eshte tradhtar por i shikojne vetem perfitimet e veta duke shfrytzuar mjegullen e krijuar nga Hashimi dhe PDK-ja e LDK-ja e tije.

Kurse krahasimi i Ismail Kadarese me tradhtare te vertete siç jan Edi Rama dhe Menduh Thaqi (per Migjen Kelmendin nuk e di a asht tradhtar) ka te beje personalisht me fene dhe kombin e ketije forumistit qe e ka hapur kete teme. Ma mer mendja qe te gjith po e dini ciles fe e cilit komb i takon ky.

----------


## derjansi

eha ne sa te tjer ka para ktyne 

kto jan vec peshq te vogel, po ti ke harru peshkaqenat kret.

----------


## USA NR1

Putini
jeremici
Gjingjiq
Gruevski
Crvenkovski

----------


## skampin

per keto te tjeret nuk dua tia di por Kadareja ça ka ba or ti te ka shajt Qosen??
te quash Kadarene tradhetare duhet te jeshe arab serb apo ku di une se çfare.
mos pi shume raki se e paske pijen me llafe o luli.
persona te rrezikshem jane te gjithe ato qe punojne kunder interesave kombetare politikane fetare dhe njerez qe ja fusin kot me kot si puna jote.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ja lista e disave: Une filloj me gazetarin 
> 
> *Halil Matoshi* (aresyen e dini besoj te gjithe)
> 
> *Migjen Kelmendi* eshte nje nder personat qe mundohet me cdo kush qe shqiptaret ne Kosove te kene gjuhe tjeter ne raport ndaj gjuhes letrare.
> 
> *Edi Rama* (edhe per kto e dini aresyen)
> 
> *Menduh Thaqi*  - politikani me i rrezikshem per gjithshqiptaret
> ...


Ismail Kadare,eshte nder per nje person qe do ti perkasi kultures shqiptare.

----------


## fattlumi

> Arsyeja e hapjes se kesaj teme dhe renditja e Halil Matoshit ne vendin e pare te nje liste idiote ku perzihen patriotet me tradhtare te vertete, eshte tentim hakmarrjeje e PDKucav te Hashim Tadiqit ndaj Halil Matoshit, sepse ky Halil Matoshi ne nje emision te TV-ve kosovare ka thene haptas para popullit Shqiptar perafersisht keto fjale:
> 
> *Kosova kurre nuk ka pasur armik me te rrezikshem se Hashim Thaqi.*
> 
> Qe Hashim Tadiqi eshte nje tradhtar klasik e kan kuptuar te gjith. 
> Ndersa perkrahsit e tije disa jan tradhtar si ai, disa jan budalle total dhe disa jan tipa qe hiq nuk iu han palla qe Hashimi eshte tradhtar por i shikojne vetem perfitimet e veta duke shfrytzuar mjegullen e krijuar nga Hashimi dhe PDK-ja e LDK-ja e tije.
> 
> Kurse krahasimi i Ismail Kadarese me tradhtare te vertete siç jan Edi Rama dhe Menduh Thaqi (per Migjen Kelmendin nuk e di a asht tradhtar) ka te beje personalisht me fene dhe kombin e ketije forumistit qe e ka hapur kete teme. Ma mer mendja qe te gjith po e dini ciles fe e cilit komb i takon ky.


Edhe une pajtohem me kete mendim tendin.

Ky po i numeron 5 e une mund te ja numroj 50 ,jo te rrezikshem qe i permend por kriminel.
Po me qon mallin sikur ato sondazhet qe beheshin nga RTK(RTS) i zanzibarit kur delnin e i pyetnin 3 veta ne rruge edhe ata tre veta i kishin vendosur vet me heret.

----------


## Mexhi

Pershendetje

Lista ime do te dukej keshtu:


1. Edi Rama (me shoke)
2. Sali Berisha (me shoke)
3. Ali Ahmeti (me shoke)
4. Mendu Thaci (me shoke)
5. Kualizioni qeveritar ne Kosove (PDK-LDK)
Etj, etj..........

----------


## Boy

> Ja lista e disave: Une filloj me gazetarin 
> 
> *Halil Matoshi* (aresyen e dini besoj te gjithe)
> 
> *Migjen Kelmendi* eshte nje nder personat qe mundohet me cdo kush qe shqiptaret ne Kosove te kene gjuhe tjeter ne raport ndaj gjuhes letrare.
> 
> *Edi Rama* (edhe per kto e dini aresyen)
> 
> *Menduh Thaqi*  - politikani me i rrezikshem per gjithshqiptaret
> ...


Ata si puna jot jane me te rrezikshmit per Shqiperine, qe vene Edi Ramen si te rrezikshem dhe lene jashte Sali Berishen bashke me Fatos Nanon. Ju jeni specie per t'u zhdukur dhe per t'u shpallur "non grata" ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Enii

ciljeta
zajmina
soni
bleona
gjystja

 :perqeshje:  dhe specie te tjera te ktij lloji ...lool

----------


## Mau_kiko

Politikanet shqiptare, nga i pari tek i fundit, jane jo te rrezikshem por shume te rrezikshem.
Ska me atdhetare, ska me ideale te perbashketa, ska me per nje te mire te pergjithshme te shqiptarizimit, por ka vetem interesa individuale duke mos ia var fare popullit. Ne fakt ia varin popullit, 4 muaja para se te behen zgjedhjet, dhe pastaj e lene 4 vjet te tjera ne harrese.
Por me te rrezikshmit nuk jane politikanet jo, me te rrezikshem jane shumica e popullates, duke u hipnioptizuar ne ato 4 muaj dhe duke harruar ato 4 vjet. Popullata e cila nuk e perdor me llogjiken, por shkojne si delet pas bariut.

Kjo jo vetem ne kufirin e Shqiperise, por edhe jashte saj, atje ku ndodhen kufijte _e vertete_ te Shqiperise.

----------


## gesti_7

> Pershendetje
> 
> Lista ime do te dukej keshtu:
> 
> 
> 1. Edi Rama (me shoke)
> 2. Sali Berisha (me shoke)
> 3. Ali Ahmeti (me shoke)
> 4. Mendu Thaci (me shoke)
> ...


edhe une keta do vija. politikanet ne pergjithesi ne te gjitha trevat shqipfolese nuk kane bere politike per shqipfolesit.

----------


## gesti_7

> ciljeta
> zajmina
> soni
> bleona
> gjystja
> 
>  dhe specie te tjera te ktij lloji ...lool


ishte rrezik per shqiptaret, jo rrezik per femrat shqiptare.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lulzim7

> Putini
> jeremici
> Gjingjiq
> Gruevski
> Crvenkovski


Edhe keta shqiptare a???
ha ha

----------


## Lulzim7

> Pse do te duhej te bashkohej ideja e Migjenit me ate te gazetarit ?


Qellimi final per nje komb te ri,simbolet e reja,gjuha e re(tjeter)etj.

----------


## Lulzim7

> Arsyeja e hapjes se kesaj teme dhe renditja e Halil Matoshit ne vendin e pare te nje liste idiote ku perzihen patriotet me tradhtare te vertete, eshte tentim hakmarrjeje e PDKucav te Hashim Tadiqit ndaj Halil Matoshit, sepse ky Halil Matoshi ne nje emision te TV-ve kosovare ka thene haptas para popullit Shqiptar perafersisht keto fjale:
> 
> *Kosova kurre nuk ka pasur armik me te rrezikshem se Hashim Thaqi.*
> 
> Qe Hashim Tadiqi eshte nje tradhtar klasik e kan kuptuar te gjith. 
> Ndersa perkrahsit e tije disa jan tradhtar si ai, disa jan budalle total dhe disa jan tipa qe hiq nuk iu han palla qe Hashimi eshte tradhtar por i shikojne vetem perfitimet e veta duke shfrytzuar mjegullen e krijuar nga Hashimi dhe PDK-ja e LDK-ja e tije.
> 
> Kurse krahasimi i Ismail Kadarese me tradhtare te vertete siç jan Edi Rama dhe Menduh Thaqi (per Migjen Kelmendin nuk e di a asht tradhtar) ka te beje personalisht me fene dhe kombin e ketije forumistit qe e ka hapur kete teme. Ma mer mendja qe te gjith po e dini ciles fe e cilit komb i takon ky.


Nuk thash tradhtar po mduken qe jane te rrezikshem me idete e tyre qe japin ne media, kaq.Mendimi jem e jotja eshte me lexu ose me refuzu me kunderpergjigje.

"Merre njoni e mshoj tjetrit pdk-ldk"

----------

